# Pier cart, gaff, and net



## Osprey323 (Jun 27, 2015)

Used Fish-n-mate pier cart. Do not have bait board accessory. Added two more pvc rod holders.
Stainless steel pier gaff with 6 hooks (6 3/4" hook width, 5" hook depth, weighs 10 lbs).
Used 36" pier and bridge drop net.

All items in good condition. Selling all together for $120.00, firm.


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm interested, where are you located?


----------



## Osprey323 (Jun 27, 2015)

Deep Creek Chesapeake VA.


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## wayne fowlkes (Sep 11, 2004)

I will take it & pay you to bring it to me. I live in virginia beach call me 757-481-4107


----------



## Osprey323 (Jun 27, 2015)

Sorry. Sold all.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Who bought it?


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

Not me , i know where you are going with this question.


----------

